# Bajar Tensión de 24Vdc a 19Vdc



## nandomg (Jul 18, 2021)

Buenos días, pues os comento, actualmente llevo un camión Tráiler por las circunstancias del trabajo en mi zona (Soy Electricista de profesión) y el tema que me ocupa es que en mi camión todas las tomas de tensión son a 24Vdc (con el camión arrancado se queda en unos 26Vdc por la carga del alternador) el caso es que quiero sacar de una de esas tomas de 24V una línea para poner mi portátil que se alimenta con 19Vdc y 4A.

Actualmente tengo instalado un regulador de tensión de 24 a 12 para la radio (ya que la de casa se jodió y le puse la típica pantalla de 2 din android de aliexpress que funciona a 12v) y va perfecta.

El caso es que puedo hacer dos cosas, o comprarme un cargador universal que tenga la conexión para mi portátil y tenga entrada de tensión a 24Vdc (que no he visto ninguno, todos los que he visto son de 12Vdc) para así no tener que hacer nada, simplemente conectar el cargador a una toma de mechero del camión y que la electrónica del cargador se ocupe de todo, o hacer un pequeño circuito que me baje de los 24 - 16Vdc a los 19Vdc que necesita mi portátil, había pensado en algo tipo LM317 pero no me da la intensidad que necesito, y también había pensado en una cascada de diodos en serie para bajar la tensión, pero esto último no me gusta ya que la tensión no llegaría filtrada al portátil y muy posiblemente se podría llegar a quemar.

Por último habría la posibilidad de comprar un regulador de voltaje variable y ajustarlo a los 19Vdc que necesita mi portátil, pero si me puedo ahorrar tener que comprarlo pues mejor, ya que en Aliexpress los he llegado a ver desde unos 10€, pero dudo mucho que entreguen la corriente que necesito.

En fin, sé que os he escrito un testamento, pero quería dejar todo claro.

Ahora bien, sabiendo las necesidades que tengo y las posibilidades, que me recomendáis que haga??

El tema de comprar lo que haga falta no sería problema, aunque me tarde en llegar un tiempo. Actualmente estoy usando otro portátil viejo con un cargador universal que tiene entrada de alimentación a 220Vac y 12Vdc pero no funciona muy bien, ya que a veces me dice el portátil que no lo tengo conectado al cargador y a los 2 segundos ya me dice que si y sigue haciendo ese buble varias veces hasta que se estabiliza (unos 5 o 10 minutos) y ya no me lo vuelve a decir, creo que puede deberse a algún condensador en mal estado, (tuve que cambiarle los condensadores electrolíticos de la entrada de 12Vdc (3 exactamente que llevaba en paralelo a la entrada de los 12Vdc del mechero) porque lo conecté a una toma de 24Vdc y reventaron, he de decir que cuando desmonté el cargador los condensadores eran de 16Vdc, por eso se fueron cuando los conecté a esa toma de 24, pero nada, fue cambiarlos y hasta la fecha sigue funcionando bien).

Bueno, espero que me podáis resolver la duda que tengo, para mi lo primordial son dos factores:

1.- El Más Importante --> Que al portátil no le pase nada ya que es un portátil de gama alta y no quiero que le pase nada.

2.- Que las pérdidas sean las menores posibles, ya que al tratarse de un camión y de tener el portátil conectado cuando al camión esté parado, no quiero quedarme sin batería, a esto debo añadir que con el cargador universal que os comento arriba yo lo uso y lo dejo toda la noche conectado a 12 vdc y a la mañana siguiente el camión me arranca sin problemas, teniendo el portátil encendido viendo películas o netflix unas 6 o 7 horas y algunas horas más usándolo en modo ofimática, ya sabéis para el papeleo, las facturas etc...

Perdonad nuevamente por todo este pedazo de testamento, espero vuestras respuestas.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 18, 2021)

AZDelivery XL4016 Step Down Converter Convertidor Regulador Voltaje DC-DC 5-40V a 1.2-35V 4A 140W compatible con Arduino con E-Book incluido! : Amazon.es: Informática
					

Compra online AZDelivery XL4016 Step Down Converter Convertidor Regulador Voltaje DC-DC 5-40V a 1.2-35V 4A 140W compatible con Arduino con E-Book incluido!. Envío en 1 día GRATIS con Amazon Prime.



					www.amazon.es
				




Se supone que algo así te vale.

PEro claro depende del grado de confianza que tengas en estos engendros y de loque valores tu portatil.


----------



## nandomg (Jul 18, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> AZDelivery XL4016 Step Down Converter Convertidor Regulador Voltaje DC-DC 5-40V a 1.2-35V 4A 140W compatible con Arduino con E-Book incluido! : Amazon.es: Informática
> 
> 
> Compra online AZDelivery XL4016 Step Down Converter Convertidor Regulador Voltaje DC-DC 5-40V a 1.2-35V 4A 140W compatible con Arduino con E-Book incluido!. Envío en 1 día GRATIS con Amazon Prime.
> ...


Buenas, ante todo, gracias por responder.

Claro, es que ese es el tema, que de estos tiestos no me fio mucho, no vaya a ser que el portátil se vaya al cielo antes de tiempo porque la historia es que el portátil que uso actualmente para el camión para ver películas y hacer mis cuentas de los portes yeso en excel me va sobrado la verdad, ya que no se necesita mucha cosa para ver películas o series desde un pen drive o desde el SSD que le tengo montado (Kingston A400 de 128Gb) pero cuando lo quiero usar para ver Netflix o alguna pagina web tipo YouTube ahí si que se nota que el portátil tiene ya sus años y es por eso que quiero usar el portátil grande que me he comprado hace unos meses que es una bestia con una 2060 super y un Ryzen, y así de paso si me tuviera que quedar un día o dos por ahí con el camión también podría jugar un poco para pasar el rato, cosa que con el portátil que uso ahora mismo no puedo hacer, podría jugar al solitario con suerte , ya que se trata de un Pentium T4400 (2N - 2H) @ 2,2Ghz con 1 Mb de Caché y actualmente 2Gb de Ram DDR2, sé que le puedo poner 4Gb de Ram y puede que subiéndole la Ram e instalando un SO tipo Lubunu o alguna distro de Ubunu para equipos de bajos recursos me funcionase bien en internet que es la falla que tengo con él. así no tendría que hacer nada de todo esto que os he preguntado y seguiría con este portátil hasta que muera, pero no sé si merecería la pena la verdad. Igual pruebo a ponerle 4Gb de Ram porque estarán baratas tanto nuevas como de segunda mano en Wallapop y por probar que no quede, ya que le tengo montado ya un SSD, y si con la ampliación de Ram y el cambio del SO me tira bien en internet pues lo seguiría usando y listo.

El portátil en del que hablo es un Asus X5DIN, ahora me voy a poner a ver si le podría ampliar también el procesador, ya que si se pudiese no creo que salgan muy caros en paginas chinorris.

Pero si esto de ampliar este portátil no resulta, creo que la mejor poción va a ser el comprar un cargador universal con toma de mechero y conectarlo al transformador reductor que ya tengo instalado para la radio, ya que cuando lo compré me lo pillé de hasta 30A de salida precisamente por esto, por si en algún momento necesitaba alguna salida a 12 Vdc más.

En fin, voy a ver el tema de la ampliación de este portátil y os comentaré por aquí lo que valla descubriendo.

Muchas gracias por todo, y se agradecen todo tipo de ideas y opiniones al respecto.

Nuevamente, gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 18, 2021)

Hay cargadores universales con entrada 12/24V.

Por muy bien empaquetados que vengan corres el riesgo de que sea peor que el kit ese.

Es lotería hagas lo que hagas.


El portátil lo puedes ampliar con más RAM y sobre todo un SSD de 120GB o así y notarás mucho la diferencia.
Con cualquier Linux va a ir bien para lo básico.
En ese portátil si que te puedes arriesgar a poner un módulo de estos.


----------



## nandomg (Jul 18, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Hay cargadores universales con entrada 12/24V.
> 
> Por muy bien empaquetados que vengan corres el riesgo de que sea peor que el kit ese.
> 
> ...



Hola, si el tema es que cargadores universales con entrada a 24Vdc la verdad es que no he visto, ahora después me pondré a buscarlos otra vez.

Con respecto a lo de ampliar Ram y montar SSD, como ya he puesto arriba el SSD ya se lo he montado y por supuesto se nota muchísimo la diferencia en cuanto a velocidad y tiempos de carga, pero la ram es lo que no le he ampliado todavía. Ahora mismo acabo de enviarles un mensaje a los de Soporte de Asus pidiéndoles la lista de CPU´s Support así como la cantidad máxima de ram y frecuencia que se le puede montar a ese portátil y en concreto a esa Placa Base (K50IN) ya que en la Web no aparece ya al estar el portátil descatalogado. Espero que me respondan ya que he visto (por ejemplo) que este portátil se vendía con otro procesador mas potente T9400 (la diferencia tampoco es muy grande entre éste y el que lleva ahora mismo T4400, según algunas web de comparativas de procesadores, la diferencia es de entre un 15% al 22% según la web en que los compares) y 4Gb de Ram, pero prefiero esperarme a que me contesten los de asus (si es que lo hacen) y así mirar que es lo mas potente que les puedo meter.

En cuanto al SO, había pensado en instalarle Lubuntu o Xubuntu ya que, como he dicho, para ver Películas y navegar por internet y ver algún video de YouTube tampoco necesito mucho, ahora mismo el principal limitante de ese portátil es la Ram, puesto que con 2 Gb sobre todo para internet se queda muy muy corto, ya que sólo entre los recursos que consume el SO (Windows 8.1 o Windows 7) y el navegador queda muy poca memoria para el resto des sistema, ahora acabo de caer que puedo montarle un Pendrive de 4 u 8gb en algún puerto usb 2.0 y montarlo en modo ready boost para usarlo a modo de RAM y que el sistema vaya algo mas suelto, ya que con ampliarle la memoria virtual (cosa que hice nada mas instalar el SO) no es suficiente, y eso que le tengo modificado el sistema para obtener mayor rendimiento quitando todo el tema de los estilos de windows y eso para que no consuma tantos recursos el sistema.

Lo de arriesgar con un cargador o un módulo converso en el portátil nuevo, la verdad es que si puedo mejorar este portátil lo suficiente como para que me vaya bien internet no pienso usar mi portátil nuevo en el camión, al menos conectándolo a la corriente del camión (podría usarlo con su batería y cuando se acabe o pueda conectarlo a una toma de corriente en algún bar, cafetería, empresa donde esté para cargas o descargar con el camión etc... conectarlo y cargar así la batería del mismo). Otra opción que se me ha venido a la mente sería la de usar un SAI, quitando la batería que trae de casa y conectando donde la batería unos cables directos a la toma de 12Vdc con su respectivo fusible de protección, pero sería altamente ineficiente, ya que se tendría que convertir la tensión de 12Vcd a 230Vac y luego con el cargador original del portátil nuevamente volver a convertir la tensión de 230Vac a 19 Vdc con las respectivas pérdidas que todo este proceso conlleva.

Ya sé que me estoy desviando del tema principal del Tema, pero son ideas que se me están ocurriendo sobre la marcha y querría vuestra opinión.

Muchas gracias por todo nuevamente.

Un Saludo


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 18, 2021)

Hola.




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## felixreal (Jul 18, 2021)

Hola! 

Yo he usado un regulador muy parecido al del anuncio que ha puesto Pinchavalvulas, sólo que algo más potente, regulando de 36v a 24, con un consumo de hasta 6 Amperios, ya que era un amplificador de subwoofer y perfecto. 
Muy estable y apenas se calentaba.

Y ahí anda..

Saludos!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 19, 2021)

felixreal dijo:


> Yo he usado un regulador muy parecido al del anuncio que *ha puesto Pinchavalvulas.. *


😯😲😮
Hola buenas.. ¿Qué me he perdido..? 😆


----------

